
Ask HN: Community Banks exposing apps and SSNs to me, how to proceed? - manav
I&#x27;m not sure how this happened, but apparently my email (gmail) has been receiving notifications for unfinished applications for a group of very large ($1bil +) community banks across the US. It seems to be a problem with the sales platform (on salesforce), which emails my address with the applications with full information including SSN, phone, address. I emailed their team a week ago and didn&#x27;t receive a reply and in the meanwhile I&#x27;m receiving a fair number of emails daily.<p>Should I contact the individual banks or FDIC? How can I report this?
======
duxup
You could see if a local news organization would be interested.

Kinda curious they would email that data....ever...

Also just in case, change your password. It isn't out of the realm of
possibility that your email is compromised and us being used for something.

